# What is IUI? ~



## REDHEN75 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi All

Never posted on this thread before but would like soem further info into what IUI is and whether I would be able to have it?

Have just had 2nd Lap for left tube removal but right tube unblocked due to endo and wondered if there was a chance of using IUI instead of IVF to conceive?

Know its a long shot but am trying to cover all my options.

Thanks 

Love from Lou xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Redhen..

Welcome to the iui thread... i'm not the best qualified to answer you really, but it's always quiet on a sunday so i though i'd try.

IUI is basically getting the best sperm into your womb at exactly the right time to try and conceive... each clininc is slightly different in the drugs.. ie clomid or injectables they use.

If you read this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Its jam packed full of info on iui written in easy to understand language...

Good Luck.. you can also check out the current girls cycling (having treatment) on the IUI girls part..

Love Starr xxx


----------

